# She stole my recipe!



## velochic (Jun 21, 2006)

(kidding)  It wasn't even mine to begin with!

The fam send me tapes now and then and Paula Deen prepared these crab/cheese/english muffin appetizers in an episode from, probably, last year.  I learned this recipe 15 years ago from an American woman living in Moscow!!!  I was living there too, of course... and of course I could not get the ingredients when I lived there (her husband worked at the embassy, so she had access to an American grocery store) .  But I tried it when I moved back to the US, and they were great!  I'd never seen it anywhere else in these past 15 years!!  It's very tasty, but it does use processed cheese.    I'm going to look up the link to the recipe and post it here.  Just don't shoot me for posting a recipe with processed ingredients!!


----------



## velochic (Jun 21, 2006)

Okay, here is my recipe, as given to me by a lovely lady named Sandi  in the bitter cold of Moscow, 1992... this is from memory.

6 english muffins, split
6 Tbs. butter, softened to room temperature
1 can (6 oz., 170g) crab meat, flaked
1 jar (3 oz?) Kraft processed Old English Spread (probably any processed cheese spread would work
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 Tbs. mayonnaise
salt to taste

Combine last 6 ingredients.  Spread on 12 english muffin halves.  Put in freezer to solidify the cheese topping.  Take out of freezer, cut into quarters.  At this point, you can just pop them into a freezer-safe bag and keep in freezer.  To bake, preheat oven to 375 F or 190 C.  Bake until bubbly.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a link to Paula's:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_29780,00.html

There are some recipes that just 'go around', and pretty soon the origin is lost!  Here's another similar one I posted a while ago:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/crab-and-pimento-cheese-sandwich-22964.html#post276001


----------



## velochic (Jun 21, 2006)

I didn't realize it was so popular!  Canned crab and this Old English Spread must be readily available in the US.  Thanks for the link to your recipe!


----------



## Swann (Jun 21, 2006)

I got that recipe from a cousin in So. Maryland about 10 yrs ago and she said it came from a cheese whiz (or that type of cheese) container years ago. She used french bread rather than Eng. muffin.


----------



## velochic (Jun 21, 2006)

That is so interesting!!  I guess my "novel" recipe, has seen all sorts of versions over the years.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 21, 2006)

Whenever I see a recipe that calls for a specific name brand, I always suspect it came from that company's kitchen, you know one of those 'name brand' recipes.

So went to the Kraft website and found:

http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=recipe&m=recipe/knet_recipe_display&u1=keyword&u2=old%20english%20crab&u3=**1*1&wf=9&recipe_id=51826

That sounds very similar.

So maybe the recipe arose with the Kraft people, or maybe they just came up with a variation on a recipe they found somewhere and modified to help sell their Old English Spread.

In any event sounds tasty, thanks.


----------



## velochic (Jun 22, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Whenever I see a recipe that calls for a specific name brand, I always suspect it came from that company's kitchen, you know one of those 'name brand' recipes.
> 
> So went to the Kraft website and found:
> 
> ...



Yep, that's it!  So, that's REALLY where Paula Deen stole it!


----------



## Constance (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't feel bad. I posted my recipe for Killer Baked Beans on Campbell's Kitchen Table, and a few months later I was looking through one of their summer cooking recipe folders, and there was my exact recipe, word for word. Of course anything you post there becomes their property, but they credited it to the "Campbell's Kitchen" instead of putting my name on it.
When I protested, the site manager removed my posts. I finally wrote an email to the Campbell Food Company, and they apologized, then changed the credits and put my name on it.

So there! The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## Constance (Jun 22, 2006)

Here's my recipe...still there in summer parties. Check it out!

http://www.campbellkitchen.com/reci...D=25827&rc=396&page=4&index=3&Lastindex=false


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't feel badly in the LEAST.  There are at least a gazillion variations of that recipe that have been going around for years.  I truly doubt for one instant that Paula Deen was the originator of it, regardless of what she says - she's just more in the public eye.  In fact, one can probably say that about nearly all of the recipes that appear on TV.  Very very few of these people personally "invented" these recipes.


----------



## SharonT (Jul 13, 2006)

Velochic:
Here's my version of the English muffin crab thingies:
English Crab Wedges
1/4 cup cream cheese
1/2 cup Cheddar cheese
1/2 cup Pepper Jack cheese
1 1/2 teaspoons mayonnaise
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
1 tablespoon grated onion
1 can crab meat
1 package English muffins
Blend ingredients and spread on English muffins.  Cut each into fourths.
Freeze.  Bake/broil in toaster oven until slightly brown on top.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, & just to add to the fun, here's "my" recipe for "Crab & Artichoke Crostini", which I tinkered with & developed after enjoying it several times a year at one of the local bistros around here.

Crab & Artichoke Crostini. 

Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

One 6-ounce can crabmeat
One 15-ounce can artichoke hearts, drained & chopped
2 Tablespoons mayonnaise
2 Tablespoons sour cream
Ground cayenne pepper to taste
Paprika (optional)
Approx. 2 cups grated Parmesan cheese
Six 1" thick diagonal slices of an Italian or French baguette

Mix first 4 ingredients together, along with a few dashes of cayenne pepper to taste. Stir in one cup of grated Parmesan.

Spread mixture thickly on top of slices of bread, top with additional cup of Parmesan cheese, & sprinkle lightly with a little additional cayenne pepper, or regular paprika.

Bake in oven for approx. 15 minutes or until heated through. If you prefer a browner topping, you can broil the pieces briefly.

Serve as an appetizer, or as a light lunch or supper along with a green salad.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 13, 2006)

I like this one.  Thanks, BC.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 13, 2006)

You're welcome. It's been the most popular dinner appetizer & luncheon entree item on the menu at a local bistro for 12 YEARS, & I nearly always order it. Depending on who's "cheffing" that day, sometimes I've gotten it fairly mild; other times with QUITE a bit more cayenne, so it's up to you how hot you want to make it.

I started tinkering with making it at home a couple of years ago, & the above is as identical as I think one could come to the restaurant version.


----------



## velochic (Jul 17, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> You're welcome. It's been the most popular dinner appetizer & luncheon entree item on the menu at a local bistro for 12 YEARS, & I nearly always order it. Depending on who's "cheffing" that day, sometimes I've gotten it fairly mild; other times with QUITE a bit more cayenne, so it's up to you how hot you want to make it.
> 
> I started tinkering with making it at home a couple of years ago, & the above is as identical as I think one could come to the restaurant version.



Thanks B.C.   It DOES look good!


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 17, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Here's my recipe...still there in summer parties. Check it out!
> 
> http://www.campbellkitchen.com/recipedetail.aspx?recipeSource=MealIdeas&recipeID=25827&rc=396&page=4&index=3&Lastindex=false[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## jkath (Jul 17, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> The recipe sure sounds great (and easy). I'll put that on my list for the Labor Day Party. I think I'll name it Half Baked Best Baked Beans.


   

About 10 years ago, I was at a social gathering at my husband's boss' home. His wife had hollowed out a round sourdough loaf and cut the bread into cubes. Rather than having the typical warm spinach/artichoke dip, it was a wonderful taste I'd never had. Turns out it was the olde english and crabmeat. (!)
Weird part is I never ate any seafood item I liked, so I figured it was the olde english.....either that, or all the gin & tonics 


Funny how we all got these recipes in the early-mid 90's.


----------

